# Lgb smoke stack



## Rcbulldog1983

Hi all I recently bought a lgb 25171 Christmas engine and installed a new balloon smoke stack. Unit will not smoke at all after adding fluid I hear that lgb smoke units don?t work well and was wondering if I can instal a different smoke stack with the generator in it and if so which should I choose and which will smoke the best cause these balloon ones don?t work.


----------



## Railroadinovations

Give Trainli a call for accurate information at 
508-529-9166.
They are highly experienced in LGB and have or can obtain most LGB parts. 
Some LGB locomotives have a 5 volt system for the headlight, smokestack, etc. so changing it out with other brands may be an issue since they operate on higher voltages. I am unsure if your locomotive has a 5 volt system or not but I would strongly suggest a quick call to Joane at Trainli to have a product analysis on this issue. As far as I know, LGB smoke units rarely fail, at least that has been the case with mine for over 20 years. Maybe the plug or a wire came loose also. 
You also could have a circuit board problem but that is even more rare, so it's probably a connection or unit failure which is easy to fix.
One other thing, don't over fill the smoke unit because when they get flooded it can take a lot of time to begin working properly even after it's emptied out. They have to burn all that excessive fluid first and that has to be done by heat which doesn't work properly with over saturation. Empty it out and make sure the connection is adequate. If you and Trainli determine it has failed completely, a new smoke unit isn't too expensive and is pretty much available and easy to install.
PS Some units also have a smoke on/off switch somewhere, which Trainli will also know.
Joane's email is; [email protected]
Hope some of this helps and good luck!
Ken


----------

